# dallas copper thieves "very,very, graphic"



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

i just recieved these from a buddy,
it was entitled "fried copper thieves"very graphic" and just a bit dumb.
stix


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

oopsy! oh well..


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bet they don't do that again. DDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the warning. You were not kidding!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

KEWL...I wonder what the last thing that crossed their minds was...20,000 volts perhaps. :idea:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> KEWL...I wonder what the last thing that crossed their minds was...20,000 volts perhaps. :idea:


.....a plasma ball hotter than the surface of the sun, lol....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This one got reviewed, and I opened it back up. They got exactly what they deserved.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Have no words for this one.......just shaking my head in awe


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

WOW...........I think they grabbed the wrong wire.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Mont said:


> This one got reviewed, and I opened it back up. They got exactly what they deserved.


Yup. Every now and then vermin bite a live wire and..........well.........then they dont do that anymore.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

got what they deserved---needless to say


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Darwin award contenders! Wonder what the voltage/amperage was?


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

They look like 2000 year old statues from China! whoa!


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

I suggest bad puns.

Shocking way to go. They seem pretty grounded and amped up but that looks like it really hertz. I'm sure they have the capacity to deal with the current situation unless they run into additional resistance. Pretty revolting.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

JesseTX said:


> I suggest bad puns.
> 
> Shocking way to go. They seem pretty grounded and amped up but that *looks* *like it really hertz*. I'm sure they have the capacity to deal with the current situation unless they run into additional resistance. Pretty revolting.


Not for long, really. h:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I still think those are my bolt cutters that came up missing a couple of years ago.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thou shall not steal.Dont play with fire and you wont get burnt.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

RogerB said:


> oopsy! oh well..


My thoughts exactly ......... :cheers:

While we're here, does anybody know where I can get one of those old school bug zappers??


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

wtc3 said:


> My thoughts exactly ......... :cheers:
> 
> While we're here, does anybody know where I can get one of those old school bug zappers??


yes
http://www.nextag.com/bug-zapper/products-html
stix


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I think this should be put on every ac, power pole, etc. Dare the thieves to join the year book - your family too can have the very last photo of you.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BBQ'd idiots!

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

you got to pay to play....


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

They should have been for careful...
they almost started a grass fire!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

osobrujo said:


> They should have been for careful...
> they almost started a grass fire!


green to brujo:cheers:


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Those pictures should be posted on the wall of every scrap recycling center in the U.S. 

Maybe then they can see what happens to thieves out there... :biggrin:


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Did they bite a live wire on an electrical pole?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Hard lesson!I wonder if this is gonna spark some lawsuit from the livin family member?


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Another couple of losers removed from the gene pool! I can just hear their mama's saying: "My boys would never do sumpin' like this, theys be good boys.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yum!!!!!

Although a little too well done for me


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

brings a whole new meaning to crispy critter


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

anyone got any lotion im feelin a lil ashy lol
actually they look like my grandpas lungs lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> KEWL...I wonder what the last thing that crossed their minds was...20,000 crack rocks perhaps. :idea:


 lol


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

A perfect example of "gene pool cleaning":biggrin:

"slap a BBQ sauce on them, their done"


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh snap!!!!


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

That's funny I don't care who you are!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

were those two guys ok?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Mont said:


> This one got reviewed, and I opened it back up. They got exactly what they deserved.


Maybe we could train all the death row inmates a new profession and teach them to be copper thieves. Problem solved!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I LoL'ed


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Did they have their journeymans licenses with em?


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> were those two guys ok?


Now that's funny!:bounce:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bet they didn't feel what hit 'um. I hate thieves!!!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Not smart enough to use a tick tracer, nevermind.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Dang, that reminds me, I have food in the oven! Hope it aint burned....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bet they wont do that again? LMFAO!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Anybody have 2 extra fuses, these 2 burnt out


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh well dumbaxx happens saved the state some money !!!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

:idea:
 Idea not too bright! sad3sm


----------



## sandollar_sa (Jul 28, 2011)

Quoting PortAlto

I think this should be put on every ac, power pole, etc. Dare the thieves to join the year book - your family too can have the very last photo of you.

and



TXXpress said:


> Those pictures should be posted on the wall of every scrap recycling center in the U.S.
> 
> Maybe then they can see what happens to thieves out there... :biggrin:


x2, both of you. Copper theft is getting waaay too common. It might be worth it to be sure the electrical is hooked up.

3 AC condensers at a VFW, $35,000
vacant grocery store $300,000

If enough of these low lifes get fried & it makes the news, maybe it won't happen so often.
Hard heads have to feel.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm not sure why he got shocked. He had his protective knit cap on!


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

oh sheeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Oh my. Glad I ate lunch way earlier this morning...


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Quick fried to a crackly crunch....


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

What in the world happened?


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

troutredfish said:


> WOW...........I think they grabbed the wrong wire.


X2.. u think...


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

gp2394 said:


> What in the world happened?


they must have not followed the advice that my grand father gave me as a young man earl on "son alway's disconicuit the black wire first" :rotfl:
stix


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

I do hope you all know that these pics are nothing recent. They are from 2009...


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Doc82391 said:


> I do hope you all know that these pics are nothing recent. They are from 2009...


 sometime's old new's is worth rereading, glad you let us all know, but i say it say's a lot about a person who would stoop that low for the almighty dollar when if they were to apply the same engry that they applied to get fried they would still be alive and still have a couple of buck's in the pocket.
ole new's is wise new's
stix


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Who likes dark meat?


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> sometime's old new's is worth rereading, glad you let us all know, but i say it say's a lot about a person who would stoop that low for the almighty dollar when if they were to apply the same engry that they applied to get fried they would still be alive and still have a couple of buck's in the pocket.
> ole new's is wise new's
> stix


No disagreement at all. I was more trying to point out that if this happened in 2009...I wonder how many times this has happened (fried human) since then with the boom of do nothing scoundrels that will strip this (copper) off their dead grandma's grave.
It seems since 2009 this has only turned into a much larger problem.
A guy here locally had his building stripped of all the copper which he was counting on to pay for it's demolition. Talk about a double tap..economy sucks so bad you can't keep your business open, then some POS steals all the copper in the building to where you can't even afford to demolish the place:redface:
What great days we live in...

Didn't mean to come off as standoff-ish, more, to illustrate that if this happened in 2009...I can't imagine what today and the years to come will look like for the crackhead obama voting base.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Doc82391 said:


> No disagreement at all. I was more trying to point out that if this happened in 2009...I wonder how many times this has happened (fried human) since then with the boom of do nothing scoundrels that will strip this (copper) off their dead grandma's grave.
> It seems since 2009 this has only turned into a much larger problem.
> A guy here locally had his building stripped of all the copper which he was counting on to pay for it's demolition. Talk about a double tap..economy sucks so bad you can't keep your business open, then some POS steals all the copper in the building to where you can't even afford to demolish the place:redface:
> What great days we live in...
> ...


i think you pretty much hit it on the head with what you said.
i can give you an example of the brainpower of those folk's, i am a meat cutter now for going on 58 year's so i have learned a thing or 2 about people and the shopping habit's of various folk's, well every sunday we have this lady that shop's our meat case and i have been watching her for several week's she will pick up 10 to 12 t bone porterhouse at$13.99 a pound when we have n.y strips at $7.99 boneless or del's $7.99, now i say
"billy" do you smell what you think you smell, well i had her on camera for the last 4 week's and today she came in almost the exact same time and picked up her steak's went down the isle passed the steak's off to a kid with canvas shopping bag, kid goe's right out the door mamma pull's out her fema card and pay's for her grocery's with usda card.
store manger meet's her out side with kid in hand now she has a felony arrest count 8 for 8 week's of theft involing a child, a felony that could get her 12 years but what about the kid ? we also can review the tapes as far back as 30 weeks those have been turned over for the cop's viewing pleasure.
stix


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> i think you pretty much hit it on the head with what you said.
> i can give you an example of the brainpower of those folk's, i am a meat cutter now for going on 58 year's so i have learned a thing or 2 about people and the shopping habit's of various folk's, well every sunday we have this lady that shop's our meat case and i have been watching her for several week's she will pick up 10 to 12 t bone porterhouse at$13.99 a pound when we have n.y strips at $7.99 boneless or del's $7.99, now i say
> "billy" do you smell what you think you smell, well i had her on camera for the last 4 week's and today she came in almost the exact same time and picked up her steak's went down the isle passed the steak's off to a kid with canvas shopping bag, kid goe's right out the door mamma pull's out her fema card and pay's for her grocery's with usda card.
> store manger meet's her out side with kid in hand now she has a felony arrest count 8 for 8 week's of theft involing a child, a felony that could get her 12 years but what about the kid ? we also can review the tapes as far back as 30 weeks those have been turned over for the cop's viewing pleasure.
> stix


Unless you have the camera on them 100% of the time, you will not be able to use the old tapes for evidence of previous crimes. All it takes is a few seconds in the break of survellience and the defense attorney will chew it up saying you can't prove they dropped the steaks somewhere in the store and the bag had their own possessions in it.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

fangard said:


> Unless you have the camera on them 100% of the time, you will not be able to use the old tapes for evidence of previous crimes. All it takes is a few seconds in the break of survellience and the defense attorney will chew it up saying you can't prove they dropped the steaks somewhere in the store and the bag had their own possessions in it.


You a lawyer?
Seems as if the person in question is in trouble for something.
In fact...how can a 12yo pay with an assistance card???
Lots of loose ends here...:shamrock:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Moma always said I was gonna beez a star..... An arc flash is around 35k degrees that's 4 times hotter than the surface of the sun.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Doc82391 said:


> You a lawyer?
> Seems as if the person in question is in trouble for something.
> In fact...how can a 12yo pay with an assistance card???
> Lots of loose ends here...:shamrock:


Nope, But spent 20 years in the grocery/liquor business and saw enough shoplifiting cases blow up for that very reason.

I believe Billy said the lady checked out with the assistance card and met her kid outside after HE shoplifted.

Like everyone else on this board..giving my .02. That is why we are here.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> i think you pretty much hit it on the head with what you said.
> i can give you an example of the brainpower of those folk's, i am a meat cutter now for going on 58 year's so i have learned a thing or 2 about people and the shopping habit's of various folk's, well every sunday we have this lady that shop's our meat case and i have been watching her for several week's she will pick up 10 to 12 t bone porterhouse at$13.99 a pound when we have n.y strips at $7.99 boneless or del's $7.99, now i say
> "billy" do you smell what you think you smell, well i had her on camera for the last 4 week's and today she came in almost the exact same time and picked up her steak's went down the isle* passed the steak's off to a kid with canvas shopping bag, kid goe's right out the door mamma pull's out her fema card and pay's for her grocery's with usda card*.
> store manger meet's her out side with kid in hand now she has a felony arrest count 8 for 8 week's of theft involing a child, a felony that could get her 12 years but what about the kid ? we also can review the tapes as far back as 30 weeks those have been turned over for the cop's viewing pleasure.
> stix


no comment.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

might be old news but it still does your heart good to see justice done. I bet their wifes have filed suit against somebody.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

fangard said:


> Unless you have the camera on them 100% of the time, you will not be able to use the old tapes for evidence of previous crimes. All it takes is a few seconds in the break of survellience and the defense attorney will chew it up saying you can't prove they dropped the steaks somewhere in the store and the bag had their own possessions in it.


 you are totally correct on that, this is why at our store we monitor all dept's 24/7 used to be the camera's rotated, now i can go to the key board punch in the date and the hr and view example in the case of this lady she comes in each sunday around 2 pm all they had to do was go back to last sun date punch in 1 pm and start viewing once she is spotted at the meat case then the camera system will follow her throught the entire store as she leaves if she leaves the ouside camera will then take up and zoom in on her it is so good i have seen the guy that installed the system zoom in on a car in the lot and look at at the dash of the car and almost read the odomter reading.
the system for our store's in gville cost a millon buck's to install.
home depot not sure if you guy's have them in texas but i know the manger of one here and his system is better than our's it is totally the stuff you see on "james bond 007" he can look in a ladies purse while she is paying for a purchase :biggrin:
just for the sake of talking and i know it mean's nothing to anyone but to let you know how advanced the company i work for is just last year they lost 22 million dollars in the storm due to power outage on lost product in some stores that was affected by i believe it was "ike" well now as of this year all of those costal related stores have natural gas powered generators at each store, each unit will supply enough power to run that store and say a housing complex of x amt of homes, if this should occur i believe i might be inncorrct on this but i believe that power is resold back to our city power plant to be used in say a hospital or other needed care facility, these bad boys cost the company so far a tad over 30 mil to have installed but we can supply and feed a lot of people in case of a disaster.
just a case of who care's the most but for a grocery store it's pretty impresseve to this ole timer.
stix


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I bet they sleep good tonight....I Thought they really would have learned their lesson in Sunday school "Thou Shalt Not Steel"


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> sometime's old new's is worth rereading, glad you let us all know, but i say it say's a lot about a person who would stoop that low for the almighty dollar when if they were to apply the same engry that they applied to get fried they would still be alive and still have a couple of buck's in the pocket.
> ole new's is wise new's
> stix


Just imagine how far they could have gone if they had applied half the energy that was applied to them......


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

they only made the mistake one time


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Electricity can be dangerous...


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

The world is a better place without em.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

The only way this could possibly get better is if the scrap dealer they were gonna sell that to was standing within range of the arc. I have a hard time believing anyone would think those two thugs came by that much copper wire honestly.


----------

